# Watch Dogs pushed back again for Wii U



## McHaggis (Feb 11, 2014)

Ubisoft have once again delayed the launch of Watch Dogs, this time only for the Wii U, presumably so the target release date can be met for the other consoles.



> "We made the difficult decision to further delay the release of Watch Dogs on Wii U," Ubisoft announced to investors last night, "to focus the team's resources where they could have the broadest possible benefit for both our customers and Ubisoft".


 
Can't say I blame them, though last year when Rayman Legends was ready for the Wii U, Ubisoft intentionally delayed it so that the game could be released simultaneously across all consoles.  Oh well, if you're a Nintendo gamer, sucks to be U (and me, darn it!).

_Watch Dogs_? More like _"Watch this space" Dogs_.

 via Eurogamer.net


----------



## GameWinner (Feb 11, 2014)

INB4: "B-but..The Wii U version is the definitive edition! YOU DON'T DELAY THE DEFINITIVE EDITION!!!"


----------



## Satangel (Feb 11, 2014)

Ah the good old Nintendo & 3rd party titles. Never ending story it seems....


----------



## orcid (Feb 11, 2014)

So everybody who has also another console besides the Wii U won`t buy the Wii U version. Then Ubisoft will complain that nobody baught the wii u game and will say that in the future they won`t realease multiplattform titles on the Wii U because of the poor sales of watchdog. It is so ridicilous.
They already messed up with rayman legengs. I would have bought the game for the wii U but because of the delay I pirated the game for the PS3.


----------



## Gahars (Feb 11, 2014)

The sad thing is, when you're the platform with the worst prospects, you're going to be the last priority. Looks like all Wii U owners can do is just watch, dogs.



orcid said:


> I would have bought the game for the wii U but because of the delay I pirated the game for the PS3.


 
Yeah, I don't think that's Ubisoft's fault.


----------



## Terenigma (Feb 11, 2014)

What they really mean is we are delaying the announcement that we have canceled it on the wii-u because we are trying not to piss off Nintendo and its fan-base. Lets be honest, delayed for 5 months because of black flag i get. However, This delay seems to suggest to me that the wii-u version is either going to be extremely buggy with no fix or the online gameplay wont work or simply (and more likely) that it has been canned.


----------



## FireGrey (Feb 11, 2014)

That's a relief, I was a bit worried that it was going to come out near mario kart 8's release.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Feb 11, 2014)

Welp, when's the release then?


----------



## matt1tude (Feb 11, 2014)

If they cancel it then screw Ubisoft us Wii U owners will move on and give our money to a more deserving company. If they dont cancel it then hopefully they put more effort into it so it will be the definitive version. (unlikely, but one can hope)


----------



## Ryupower (Feb 11, 2014)

if you think about it

the ps3/360 going to be close to the same game (in game play)
as well as
xbone/ps4/pc are also going to be close to the same game (in game play)
but
the wiiu version will be using the gamepad for many things that the other system do not have (unless  ps4 get vita second screen  support and  Xbox SmartGlass support)

so they want to make sure it works right and will not be buggy


----------



## McHaggis (Feb 11, 2014)

matt1tude said:


> If they cancel it then screw Ubisoft us Wii U owners will move on and give our money to a more deserving company. If they dont cancel it then hopefully they put more effort into it so it will be the definitive version. (unlikely, but one can hope)


 
After Ubisoft, there aren't many more "deserving companies" left for us to give money to, IMO.


----------



## Arras (Feb 11, 2014)

matt1tude said:


> If they cancel it then screw Ubisoft us Wii U owners will move on and give our money to a more deserving company. If they dont cancel it then hopefully they put more effort into it so it will be the definitive version. (unlikely, but one can hope)


What company? The other WiiU third part... oh wait.


----------



## Scott-105 (Feb 11, 2014)

Well, shit. Wii U is the only console I have with me at university, so I was planning on buying it for that. Oh well, I'll wait until the semester is over and just get it for Xbox 360.


----------



## Issac (Feb 11, 2014)

Rayman is done for Wii U, decides to go multiplat with it and delays it so they all get the same release date. Wii U audience was pissed, Ubisoft were like "Fuck you! It's more important that all consoles get a fair chance".
Watch_dogs is done (?) for all platforms except Wii U, decides NOT to delay it for anyone except Wii U.... Isn't it important with a fair chance any more? U be soft Ubisoft. *pissed*


----------



## chavosaur (Feb 11, 2014)

Completely unsurprised, and I won't be surprised if they flat out cancel the game on Wii U. No point in trying to push out a Game that's only gonna sell a few thousand copies on that platform.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 11, 2014)

Ryupower said:


> if you think about it
> 
> the ps3/360 going to be close to the same game (in game play)
> as well as
> ...


 
Except it's not going to be unique for the Wii U, since Second Screen/Xbox SmartGlass/a companion app for smartpones for the PC version have all been confirmed by Ubisoft.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Feb 11, 2014)

what else is new?


----------



## FireGrey (Feb 11, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Except it's not going to be unique for the Wii U, since Second Screen/Xbox SmartGlass/a companion app for smartpones for the PC version have all been confirmed by Ubisoft.


 
But who's going to be bothered/care about connecting a second screen?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 11, 2014)

FireGrey said:


> But who's going to be bothered/care about connecting a second screen?


 
Second Screen is a Sony thing, where you can connect a Vita/Smartphone via the Playstation app to your PS3/PS4 and use that for the extra controls, it's not a physical extra screen.


----------



## FireGrey (Feb 11, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Second Screen is a Sony thing, where you can connect a Vita/Smartphone via the Playstation app to your PS3/PS4 and use that for the extra controls, it's not a physical extra screen.


 
Wait what, did they actually call it second screen?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 11, 2014)

FireGrey said:


> Wait what, did they actually call it second screen?


 
https://support.us.playstation.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/5065


----------



## FireGrey (Feb 11, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> https://support.us.playstation.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/5065


 
Well that's interesting, but when i said second screen I was not referring to that.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 11, 2014)

FireGrey said:


> Well that's interesting, but when i said second screen I was not referring to that.


 
...what? Now you're not making any sense...

I was talking about the PS Second Screen thing, you misunderstood, I corrected you, you asked what it was/what it's called, then I post a link with information and...you're not referring to that? What the fuck are you even on about?

It's getting offtopic now anyways...


----------



## Nah3DS (Feb 11, 2014)

> _"We made the difficult decision to further delay the release of Watch Dogs on Wii U"_


It wouldn't surprise me if the Wii U version gets cancelled


----------



## calmwaters (Feb 11, 2014)

Nintendo people: "Ubisoft delayed Watch Dogs? Waaaa..."
Nintendo people: "Ubisoft delayed Watch Dogs again? Fuck this, I'm going Sony."
Nintendo people: "Ubisoft canceled Watch Dogs for the Wii U? Nintendo will never see my money again."


----------



## Mario92 (Feb 11, 2014)

You are going to get least value on Wii U version anyway: only platform without achievement system, weak userbase = weaker online features, graphically same as last gen, etc. Gamepad maybe only neat feature like said PS4 and Xbone has same things and with PC you have keyboard and mouse with enough control and buttons, but there's probably going to be Intel Screen Control support and/or mobile application. 
Going to get it for PC anyway as they stated it's their lead platform and all. Haven't used that uPlay thingy so I just hope it's better than Origin.

Nintendo really needs something to make third party multiplatters to seem interesting to buy for their system. Just like steam made buying PC games more interesting instead of pirating them. Miiverse and stamps aren't interesting at all when they have rules so 5 year olds can browse it and even achievements are more interesting.


----------



## slingblade1170 (Feb 12, 2014)

Watch Dogs is one of the games I plan on buying on the Wii U over the other systems and if its good, makes good use of the gamepad and graphics are good I don't care to wait a bit longer.


----------



## Engi (Feb 12, 2014)

Maybe they are doing the same they did because of GTA V, this time with Mario Kart 8?


----------



## Terenigma (Feb 12, 2014)

Engi said:


> Maybe they are doing the same they did because of GTA V, this time with Mario Kart 8?


 
Yup. This is how Ubisoft's meetings go:
October 2013 - Well GTA5 came out recently and noone wants 2 open world games so quickly, lets delay watch dogs for a month
November 2013 - We have Assassins creed: Black flag releasing this month, lets delay watch dogs for a couple of months
April 2014 - Well Mario kart 8 is coming out for wii-u around this time, lets delay watch dogs for a couple of months
November 2014 - Well Nintendo have the new Smash bros coming out, lets delay watch dogs for a couple of months
Febuary 2015 - Well we have Assassins creed 5 coming out this month, lets delay watch dogs for a couple of months.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 12, 2014)

they delayed it to come out with the other versions cos they know the wii-u version will flop


----------



## Taleweaver (Feb 12, 2014)

So...why is it delayed? 

Seeing how this title has been pretty much in production since the announcement of the wiiu, I doubt they just started porting it from other platforms. And with no word as to how long it'll take or what will make the wiiu version special (though this should be a no-brainer), they're kind of digging their own grave for the wiiu version. 

I just hope they're not going EA on us and release the game at the same time the steam version has a discount or something...


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 12, 2014)

M$ paid them to delay it


----------



## Jiehfeng (Feb 12, 2014)

calmwaters said:


> Nintendo people: "Ubisoft delayed Watch Dogs? Waaaa..."
> Nintendo people: "Ubisoft delayed Watch Dogs again? Fuck this, I'm going Sony."
> Nintendo people: "Ubisoft canceled Watch Dogs for the Wii U? Nintendo will never see my money again."


 

None of this was my reaction. ;o;


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 12, 2014)

Mario92 said:


> You are going to get least value on Wii U version anyway: only platform without achievement system, weak userbase = weaker online features, graphically same as last gen, etc. Gamepad maybe only neat feature like said PS4 and Xbone has same things and with PC you have keyboard and mouse with enough control and buttons, but there's probably going to be Intel Screen Control support and/or mobile application.
> Going to get it for PC anyway as they stated it's their lead platform and all. Haven't used that uPlay thingy so I just hope it's better than Origin.
> 
> Nintendo really needs something to make third party multiplatters to seem interesting to buy for their system. Just like steam made buying PC games more interesting instead of pirating them. Miiverse and stamps aren't interesting at all when they have rules so 5 year olds can browse it and even achievements are more interesting.




Of the many issues, quite legitimate ones too, you bookend it with achievements?



Bladexdsl said:


> M$ paid them to delay it



MS seem to play it far smarter with their bribes. Now I am all for kicking person when they are down, and/or can not fight back, but it really should be the sort of thing you do not put any real effort into it. Minor exception if they are a future threat but a second Nintendo comeback is probably not something most are predicting.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 12, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> MS seem to play it far smarter with their bribes
> .


why you always so serious it's a joke man!


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 12, 2014)

Ubisoft, you make it very hard to believe you want to help the Wii U.


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 12, 2014)

The Catboy said:


> Ubisoft, you make it very hard to believe you want to help the Wii U.



Why would they want to help the Wii U in preference to their bank balance?


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 12, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> Why would they want to help the Wii U in preference to their bank balance?


Because more money.


----------



## Gahars (Feb 12, 2014)

The Catboy said:


> Because more money.


 

From who, Nintendo? Nintendo does jack shit for third parties, especially compared to Sony and Microsoft.

Wii U owners are kind of a captive market. The system is so starved for games that Ubisoft can afford to release the game whenever it suits them; owners desperate for games aren't going to have much in the way of alternatives. Let's say someone owns a Wii U and another console or a gaming PC and they now decide to buy the game on one of those other platforms instead. That's still a win for Ubisoft because a copy sold is a copy sold. Even if every Wii U owners boycotted the game over this "heinous" delay... who cares? The Wii U's install base is tiny and growing slower than an oak tree.

I'm sure some of the people at Ubisoft would genuinely like to see Nintendo succeed, but at the end of the day, if you have to delay one version to get the rest out on time in a presentable state, you pick the system with the worst prospects. It's not personal; they're not betraying poor, innocent Nintendo. Ubisoft has to do what is best for Ubisoft. No company is going to sacrifice its bottom line so another company will maybe, possibly do a little better.

If you want to be mad at anyone here, be mad at Nintendo for failing to create a platform worth developing for.


----------



## Engi (Feb 12, 2014)

Terenigma said:


> Yup. This is how Ubisoft's meetings go:
> October 2013 - Well GTA5 came out recently and noone wants 2 open world games so quickly, lets delay watch dogs for a month
> November 2013 - We have Assassins creed: Black flag releasing this month, lets delay watch dogs for a couple of months
> April 2014 - Well Mario kart 8 is coming out for wii-u around this time, lets delay watch dogs for a couple of months
> ...


 
LOL it's a possibility


----------



## DSGamer64 (Feb 12, 2014)

Bladexdsl said:


> M$ paid them to delay it


 

Considering how their policies prevent early releases of multiplatform games on other systems, clearly that is one reason for the delay.


----------



## Mario92 (Feb 12, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> Of the many issues, quite legitimate ones too, you bookend it with achievements?


 
Well that was first one coming in mind and there are lots of achievement hunters these days


----------



## chartube12 (Feb 13, 2014)

Who wants to buy a new console for an inferior version when you can get the better deal on a console you already own? Plus games keep getting delayed. The wii-u is the next VB.


----------



## Bobbybangin (Feb 13, 2014)

It'll still come out, just later. I can wait. The same way I'm waiting for GTA 5 on the PC.

There seems to be a whole lot better news for the Wii U anyways http://www.ps3hax.net/showthread.php?t=69899


----------



## Hells Malice (Feb 13, 2014)

I can't say I ever even imagined it would bee on the WiiU in the first place. Doesn't seem like it'd be that popular. Granted the WiiU has no gaems, so this will help regardless.


----------



## Bobbybangin (Feb 13, 2014)

Hells Malice said:


> Granted the WiiU has no gaems,


 
*Wii U Games*

007 Legends
Adventure Time: Explore the Dungeon
Because I Don't Know!
Angry Birds Star Wars
Angry Birds Trilogy
Assassin's Creed III
Assassin's Creed IV: Black Flag
Batman: Arkham City – Armored Edition
Batman: Arkham City – Armoured EditionPAL
Batman: Arkham Origins
Bayonetta 2
Ben 10: Omniverse
Ben 10: Omniverse 2
Cabela's Dangerous Hunts 2013
Call of Duty: Black Ops II
Call of Duty: Ghosts
Darksiders II
Deus Ex: Human Revolution Director's Cut
Disney Infinity
Disney Infinity sequel
Donkey Kong Country: Tropical Freeze
Dragon Quest X: Rise of the Five Tribes Online
Dreamhouse Party
DuckTales: Remastered
Epic Mickey 2: The Power of Two
F1 Race Stars: Powered Up Edition
Family Party: 30 Great Games Obstacle Arcade
Simple Series for Wii U Vol.1: The Family PartyJP
Fast & Furious: Showdown
FIFA 13
FIFA Soccer 13
Fist of the North Star: Ken's Rage 2'
Funky Barn
Game Party Champions
Game & Wario
Hot Wheels: World's Best Driver
Hyrule Warriors
Injustice: Gods Among Us
Jeopardy!
Just Dance 4
Just Dance 2014
Just Dance Kids 2014
Lego Batman 2: DC Super Heroes
Lego City Undercover
Lego The Hobbit
Lego Marvel Super Heroes
Madden NFL 13
Mario & Sonic at the Sochi 2014 Olympic Winter Games
Mario Kart 8
Marvel Avengers: Battle for Earth
Mass Effect 3: Special Edition
Monster High: 13 Wishes
Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate
Monster Hunter 3 (tri-)G HD Ver.JP
Monster Hunter: Frontier G
NBA 2K13
Need for Speed: Most Wanted U
New Super Luigi U
New Super Mario Bros. U
Ninja Gaiden 3: Razor's Edge
Tecmo KoeiJP
Nintendo Land
Pac-Man and the Ghostly Adventures
Phineas and Ferb: Quest for Cool Stuff
Pikmin 3
Planes
Project CARS
Puyo Puyo Tetris
Rabbids Land
Rapala Pro Bass Fishing
Rayman Legends
Resident Evil: Revelations
Biohazard: Revelations - Unveiled Edition
Rise of the Guardians: The Video Game
Romance of the Three Kingdoms XII
Space Pioneer
Scribblenauts Unlimited
NintendoEU
Scribblenauts Unmasked: A DC Comics Adventure
Shin Megami Tensei X Fire Emblem
SiNG PARTY
Skylanders: Giants
Skylanders: Spyro's Adventure
Skylanders: Swap Force
NeoplaySA
Sniper Elite V2
Sonic & All-Stars Racing Transformed'
Sonic Boom
Sonic Lost World
SpongeBob SquarePants: Plankton's Robotic Revenge
Sports Connection
ESPN Sports Connection
Super Mario 3D World
Super Smash Bros. for Wii U
Taiko no Tatsujin: Wii U Version
Tank! Tank! Tank!
Tekken Tag Tournament 2: Wii U Edition
The Amazing Spider-Man: Ultimate Edition
The Amazing Spider-Man 2
The Croods: Prehistoric Party!
Untitled The Legend of Zelda
The Legend of Zelda: The Wind Waker HD
The Lego Movie Videogame
The Smurfs 2
The Walking Dead: Survival Instinct
The Wonderful 101
Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell: Blacklist
Transformers: Prime – The Game
Turbo: Super Stunt Squad
Warriors Orochi 3
Musou Orochi 2
Watch Dogs
Wheel of Fortune
Wii Fit U
Wii Party U
Wipeout 3
Wipeout: Create & Crash
Wonder Flick
X
Yakuza 1+2 HD Collection
Yarn Yoshi
Your Shape: Fitness Evolved 2013
ZombiU
Zumba Fitness: World Party
90s Arcade Racer
8-Bit Boy
1,001 Spikes
Art of Balance[
A.N.N.E
A Hat in Time
ANIMA: Gate of Memories
Animal Crossing Plaza
ARC STYLE: Baseball!! SP
Armikrog
Armillo
Assault Android Cactus
A World of Keflings
Ballpoint Universe
Beatbuddy: Tale of the Guardians
Biker Bash
Bit.Trip Presents Runner 2: Future Legend of Rhythm Alien
Blok Drop U
Candle
CastleStorm
Citizens of Earth
Chasing Aurora
Child of Light
Cloudberry Kingdom
Coaster Crazy Deluxe
Cocoto Magic Circus 2
Cosmic Highway
Cryamore
Cubemen 2
Demon Tribe
Dr. Luigi
Dream Pinball 3D II
DuckTales: Remastered
Dungeons & Dragons: Chronicles of Mystara
EDGE
Evofish Wii U
Fade into Darkness
FAST Racing Neo
Fit Music For Wii U
Festival of Magic
FORCED
Gaiabreaker
Giana Sisters: Twisted Dreams
Gravity Badgers
Gunlord
How to Survive
Hullbreach Uncloaked
Hyper Light Drifter
Ittle Dew
Knytt Underground
Kung Fu Rabbit
Liege
Little Dew
Little Inferno
March of War
Mighty No. 9
Mighty Switch Force! Hyper Drive Edition
Mighty Switch Force! 2
Momonga Pinball Adventures
Monkey Pirates
Mauv
Mutant Mudds Deluxe
My Farm
My First Songs
Nano Assault Neo
NES Remix
Nihilumbra
Oddworld: New 'n' Tasty!
Oddworld: Stranger's Wrath HD
Oliver and Spike: Dimension Jumpers
Organic Panic
Ostrich Island
Othello
Pac-Man Museum
Percy's Predicament
Pier Solar HD
Pokémon Rumble U
Project Aguraki
Project CIDER
Project Y2K
Puddle
Pure Chess
Putty Squad
Q.U.B.E. Director's Cut
ReVen
RymdResa
RUSH
Saber Rider and the Star Sheriffs - The Game
Scram Kitty and His Buddy on Rails
Shadow of the Eternals
Shantae: Half-Genie Hero
Shovel Knight
Soul Saga: Episode 1
So Hungry
Spin the Bottle: Bumpie's Party
Spot The Differences: Party!
Squids Oddyssey
Star Beast: The Stellar War
Stick it to the Man
Star Wars Pinball
Super Ubie Land
Sword 'N' Board
Tank! Tank! Tank!
Tengami
Teslagrad
The Angry Video Game Nerd Adventures
The Girl and the Robot
The Cave
The Fall
The Dance of the Damned
The Mysterious Cities of Gold: Secret Paths
The Pinball Arcade
TNT Racers: Nitro Machines Edition
Togabito no Senritsu
Toki Tori
Toki Tori 2
Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon Online
Triboo
Trine 2: Director's Cut
Two Brothers
Unepic
Wii Karaoke U
Wii Sports Club
Wonder Flick
Wooden Sen'SeY
Wrecking Balls Arena DX
Wizards Lizard
Zen Pinball 2
Amazon Instant Video
Art Academy: SketchPad
Bandai Channel
Demae-can
LoveFilm
Nico Nico
Uplay
Wii Street U
Wii U Panorama View


----------



## Hells Malice (Feb 13, 2014)

Bobbybangin said:


> *moron*


 
I dunno whether you taking me seriously, or not posting that in a spoiler tag makes you more retarded.

Though if you cut the shitty shovelware out of that you've got about 10 games.


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 13, 2014)

Bobbybangin said:


> *Wii U Games*
> 
> -no games-


 
That's a pretty shitty list


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 13, 2014)

how many of them games in that list are actually worth buying though? i count maybe 3


----------



## calmwaters (Feb 13, 2014)

gamefan5 said:


> One random member says "wii u haz no gaems
> 
> Another one pulls off a huge list of games available on wii u.
> 
> And. I'm like in the sidelines thinking, "And how's that list working for the wiiU up till now?"


 
That's a really interesting point. It's not working out so good if the Wii U isn't selling many copies (lol, a game console selling itself). Actually I'm kind of surprised that that many games have been released for the U. You'd think there'd have been some marketing for them, considering how many of them come from top tier companies. I only see games when I go to the store; I don't keep up with the online marketing campaigns; blech. Plus marketing schemes are a waste of time; people only devote their efforts to one type instead of all of them, making it very one-sided. It's the marketing department that's failed because after 2 years, some people still think the Wii U is an add-on to the Wii. You'd think Kotaku or IGN would've had some sort of in depth story about what the Wii U is and that it would've been out for people to read these last 2 years. (I'm rambling again...)


----------



## slingblade1170 (Feb 13, 2014)

Some on here bitch as if the Wii U existence kills them, people use every single topic to troll on people who like or dislike the subject being discussed. If you like Nintendo and the Wii U then you are a "fanboy" then next is comments such as "Wii U has no games" "its not relevant to next gen". People speak as if they are experts in the gaming industry and they could make better consoles/games/accessories but then sit back on a forum that was started on a Nintendo handheld and bitch about everything, especially Nintendo topics. Why would you take your time (which apparently seems useless) on a forum to constantly browse through threads to bitch about a product or idea. If you don't like something then just stay away from it, chances are you can state every opinion or fact and you are NOT going to change someones mind. I'm sure once this post is noticed there will useless, smart ass comments that mean absolutely nothing.

Anyways, it may not be graphically the best choice but I plan on buying this game on the Wii U due to the gamepad being a great part of how this game works.


----------



## calmwaters (Feb 13, 2014)

slingblade1170 said:


> Some on here bitch as if the Wii U existence kills them, people use every single topic to troll on people who like or dislike the subject being discussed. If you like Nintendo and the Wii U then you are a "fanboy" then next is comments such as "Wii U has no games" "its not relevant to next gen". People speak as if they are experts in the gaming industry and they could make better consoles/games/accessories but then sit back on a forum that was started on a Nintendo handheld and bitch about everything, especially Nintendo topics. Why would you take your time (which apparently seems useless) on a forum to constantly browse through threads to bitch about a product or idea. If you don't like something then just stay away from it, chances are you can state every opinion or fact and you are NOT going to change someones mind. I'm sure once this post is noticed there will useless, smart ass comments that mean absolutely nothing.
> 
> Anyways, it may not be graphically the best choice but I plan on buying this game on the Wii U due to the gamepad being a great part of how this game works.


 
Sad but true. I often think that if users had money on here, they would buy a Wii U, which would then constrict the amount of time they lend themselves to bitch about Nintendo. And then maybe Watch Dogs might not be delayed because there would be a steady influx of cash for Nintendo, which would signify to Ubisoft that people are interested in titles other than Mario Kart 8 and the new, cutscene-less Smash Bros U.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Feb 13, 2014)

On a related note, the PS4 sales are likely to overtake Wii U sales by next month. I'm pretty sure a console that just released a couple of months ago overtaking a system that had a year head start isn't going to sit well with other third party developers that may have been considering projects for the Wii U. As for that list, volume doesn't mean shit when the quality isn't there. It's fact that Nintendo is the only one developing for the Wii U that cares about it, and it's fact that waiting on Nintendo only releases either means playing a fuck ton of Mario this or that or playing a different system that's actually getting active releases.

As for Watch Dogs, who cares? The game will come out, and it isn't like it was going to sell Wii U consoles anyways. Third party multiplats aren't and never will be system sellers on anything. If anything, the game will primarily sell on the PS3 and 360, since those two systems already have a large player base that haven't given in to the next gen yet.


----------



## ForteGospel (Feb 13, 2014)

Nathan Drake said:


> On a related note, the PS4 sales are likely to overtake Wii U sales by next month. I'm pretty sure a console that just released a couple of months ago overtaking a system that had a year head start isn't going to sit well with other third party developers that may have been considering projects for the Wii U. As for that list, volume doesn't mean shit when the quality isn't there. It's fact that Nintendo is the only one developing for the Wii U that cares about it, and it's fact that waiting on Nintendo only releases either means playing a fuck ton of Mario this or that or playing a different system that's actually getting active releases.
> 
> As for Watch Dogs, who cares? The game will come out, and it isn't like it was going to sell Wii U consoles anyways. Third party multiplats aren't and never will be system sellers on anything. If anything, the game will primarily sell on the PS3 and 360, since those two systems already have a large player base that haven't given in to the next gen yet.


also the last gen games are cheaper than the next gen, while its mainly the same freaking game and if you want high quality graphics people will play it on their pc...

the 64 survived mainly from first party, the cube lived only from first party, the wii was the most selling console of last gen with mostly first party...


----------



## Nathan Drake (Feb 13, 2014)

ForteGospel said:


> also the last gen games are cheaper than the next gen, while its mainly the same freaking game and if you want high quality graphics people will play it on their pc...
> 
> the 64 survived mainly from first party, the cube lived only from first party, the wii was the most selling console of last gen with mostly first party...


The 64 went on a downhill decline as its limitations set in (which the Playstation took great advantage of), and the Gamecube did terribly. I mean, it did freaking awful, and it's library has so few notable titles that it's kind of depressing. My Gamecube library consists of about six games, and I can only think of one or two others I still need to get. Of course, that generation, the Xbox did very poorly too and also had a lacking library. Both systems were overshadowed by what ended up being the best selling video game console to date. As for the Wii, it's been well established that it only succeeded so well because it tapped into the casual crowd. I mean, I know the best selling Wii games have come up a few times here on GBAtemp, and it's stuff like dancing games and such, not Nintendo's usual lineup. Regardless, the casual crowd is gone now, playing Flappy Bird on their smartphones from now until the end of time. The Wii U certainly won't be able to take advantage of that. None of the big three will this go around.

Essentially, the Wii U is looking to be the Gamecube all over again. In the long run, it will just survive well enough for Nintendo to push into the next generation. Honestly, this generation already looks like it's going to replicate the sixth generation almost exactly, though there is no way in hell the PS4 will sell like the PS2 did.


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Feb 13, 2014)

This is why you guys need to buy a PS4 or Xbox One. I sold my Wii U a week back and bought a PS4 and I'm really happy with it.

I'll re-buy the Wii U once it get hacked.




Nathan Drake said:


> The 64 went on a downhill decline as its limitations set in (which the Playstation took great advantage of), and the Gamecube did terribly. I mean, it did freaking awful, and it's library has so few notable titles that it's kind of depressing. My Gamecube library consists of about six games, and I can only think of one or two others I still need to get. Of course, that generation, the Xbox did very poorly too and also had a lacking library. Both systems were overshadowed by what ended up being the best selling video game console to date. As for the Wii, it's been well established that it only succeeded so well because it tapped into the casual crowd. I mean, I know the best selling Wii games have come up a few times here on GBAtemp, and it's stuff like dancing games and such, not Nintendo's usual lineup. Regardless, the casual crowd is gone now, playing Flappy Bird on their smartphones from now until the end of time. The Wii U certainly won't be able to take advantage of that. None of the big three will this go around.
> 
> Essentially, the Wii U is looking to be the Gamecube all over again. In the long run, it will just survive well enough for Nintendo to push into the next generation. Honestly, this generation already looks like it's going to replicate the sixth generation almost exactly, *though there is no way in hell the PS4 will sell like the PS2 did.*



Why not? And yeah I a with you that this Gen is looking like the GC/PS2/Xbox Gen with how the Wii U is performing and almost all Microsoft wanting to get rid of Xbox but I think even if Xbox find a new Owner that XBONE wont do as terrible as the first Xbox but it wont be as "successful" as the 360.


----------



## McHaggis (Feb 13, 2014)

Bladexdsl said:


> how many of them games in that list are actually worth buying though? i count maybe 3


 
I have about 11 retail (boxed) games for my Wii U, all of which I think were worth buying (even if they're not all games I play). Sure, there's a lot of crap on the list too, but I think the percentage of good vs bad titles is no worse than any other console. There are even some on that list that I think are worth buying that I don't own yet, like _Pikmin 3, Arkham Origins _and _Assassin's Creed: Black Flag._ Sure, the Wii U misses out on some great titles that I would like to see come its way, but I don't regret the purchase.

To say "maybe 3" games are worth buying, even though gaming preferences are subjective, indicates that you're either ignorant and didn't actually read the list or just riding the bandwagon. It's like saying the Vita only has 3 games worth buying, which is clearly false even though the console isn't performing as well as people would like.


----------



## ForteGospel (Feb 13, 2014)

EvilMakiPR said:


> This is why you guys need to buy a PS4 or Xbox One. I sold my Wii U a week back and bought a PS4 and I'm really happy with it.
> 
> I'll re-buy the Wii U once it get hacked.
> 
> ...


because the ps2 was way cheaper, it gave the new disk format, had an amazing library, was easily as hell pirated, was the successor of another great console that got hacked and had backwards compatibility.

the ps4? blu ray aint new anymore, most of the third parties that created the amazing library 10 years ago are struggling to make new good games, and if they cant they release an HD remake from that time, chances are it wont be as easy to pirate as  the ps2, it doesnt have backwards compatibly and is not the successor of a the most pirated last gen console


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 13, 2014)

McHaggis said:


> To say "maybe 3" games are worth buying, even though gaming preferences are subjective


all the multiplat titles i've already played on the pc don't need them on the wii-u they were released too late and the ones that do come out the same time are always underpowered thanks to nintendo once again failing to meet the market.

the games i have played have been pretty disappointing so far they've either been buggy as shit and freezing, piss short or full of terrible controls. the only game worth it so far for me has been wind waker HD.

also check my sig sometimes i actually own a wii-u and i just love having it sit idle for months on end waiting for 1st and 2nd party games. 



> I have about 11 retail (boxed) games for my Wii U, all of which I think were worth buying


feel free to share with the class


----------



## DSGamer64 (Feb 13, 2014)

Mario92 said:


> Well that was first one coming in mind and there are lots of achievement hunters these days


 

Such a gimmick, they are only for people with nothing better to do and are only designed for people with severe cases of OCD and ADD, for the majority of gamer's, most of play and complete the game and then move on to the next game.


----------



## NakedFaerie (Feb 14, 2014)

orcid said:


> I would have bought the game for the wii U but because of the delay I pirated the game for the PS3.


 
I'm going to do the same here. Get the pirated PS3 version and wait for the WiiU version to come out. If they eventually cancel the WiiU version like lots of Devs do then they completely loose my money.
They do that to nearly all WiiU games, delay them after the other consoles get their version. There is really no reason for the delay as Watch Dogs was already delayed and now they delay it again? This time its so everyone gets it on another console and gives them a reason why it didn't sell on the WiiU.
I bet if they did it the other way and released the WiiU version first they would see a huge number of sales and even a spike on sales of the console. But everyone wants the WiiU to fail. NintenDOH for not doing anything about it and devs for their stupid decisions like this.


----------



## chavosaur (Feb 14, 2014)

NakedFaerie said:


> I'm going to do the same here. Get the pirated PS3 version and wait for the WiiU version to come out. If they eventually cancel the WiiU version like lots of Devs do then they completely loose my money.
> They do that to nearly all WiiU games, delay them after the other consoles get their version. There is really no reason for the delay as Watch Dogs was already delayed and now they delay it again? This time its so everyone gets it on another console and gives them a reason why it didn't sell on the WiiU.
> I bet if they did it the other way and released the WiiU version first they would see a huge number of sales and even a spike on sales of the console. But everyone wants the WiiU to fail. NintenDOH for not doing anything about it and devs for their stupid decisions like this.


This post is full of so many straw men and Victimization I can't even handle it.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 14, 2014)

chavosaur said:


> This post is full of so many straw men and Victimization I can't even handle it.


a pretty normal day on the temp


----------

